# GH=?just help



## Trương Thanh Vũ (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello
machine water 
GH 2 
Ca=10 Mg=2,5
KH 2
30 liter tank.new water tank
I have to add GH=?
Ca=?Mg=?
water change 3 times a week
every time change the water
I have to add Ca=?Mg=?
please help


----------



## johnwesley0 (Feb 23, 2021)

Trương Thanh Vũ said:


> Hello
> machine water
> GH 2
> Ca=10 Mg=2,5
> ...


GH=2? Is that with the liquid test, 2= 2 drops of test solution?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Trương Thanh Vũ said:


> GH 2
> Ca=10 Mg=2,5
> KH 2
> 30 liter tank.
> water change 3 times a week


People that post here (El Natural forum) generally do not change water that frequently, so increasing GH is not a big problem. For example, I change water every 2-3 months.


----------



## Trương Thanh Vũ (Nov 20, 2021)

tap water contains canxi 10ppm, Magie 2,5ppm create GH:2
How much GH do I need to grow plants?so that the top of the tree does not die


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Do you have soil in your substrate?
I'm going to use google translate and my rudimentary Viet to translate.

Bạn có đất trong chất nền của bạn không?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

tap water contains canxi 10ppm, Magie 2,5ppm create GH:2 

Very confusing! What is canxi? What is Magie? 

Are you writing because your plants are not growing? A photo of your tank would help.


----------



## Trương Thanh Vũ (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello 
I don't use ground
only use sand
use ei dosing
calcium,Magnesium creates a hardness called GH
Rotala tops are stunted due to lack of Ca or Mg
I use google translate english
I hope you understand


----------



## Trương Thanh Vũ (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Do you have CO2?
that‘s usually the main issue in a EI tank.
you can add 2 grams of CaCl2 and MgSO4 after a water change if you want but the main problem is CO2.

Bạn có CO2 không?
đó thường là vấn đề chính trong bể EI.
bạn có thể thêm 2 gram CaCl2 và MgSO4 sau khi thay nước nếu bạn muốn nhưng vấn đề chính là CO2.


----------



## Trương Thanh Vũ (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello
Iuse Co2
5g Ca and 5g Mg right?


----------



## Trương Thanh Vũ (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Trương Thanh Vũ (Nov 20, 2021)

Trương Thanh Vũ said:


> Hello
> Iuse Co2
> 2g Ca and 2g Mg right?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

2g of Ca and 2g of Mg


----------



## Trương Thanh Vũ (Nov 20, 2021)

Trương Thanh Vũ said:


> Hello
> Iuse Co2
> 5g Ca and 5g Mg right?





mistergreen said:


> 2g of Ca and 2g of Mg


thank you


mistergreen said:


> 2g of Ca and 2g of Mg


Thank you guys, I'll try it out


----------



## Steven F (Aug 1, 2021)

Plants don't need a lot of Gh. 2 degrees can work your calcium and magnesium levels are balanced. but it looks like you are a little low on magnesium. Your stem plants like they might be suffering from low Mg levels. Primary symptom of Mg deficiencies the loss of older leaves. you could try boostiingyour Gh to 3 with just epsom salt. magensium sulfate. But then your calcium might be a little low. Plants prefer 3 parts CA to 1 part Mg. best bet is to use a GH booster. to boost your GH to 3.

However also keep in mind that some fish do best in hared water. So depending on what fish your have you might need to run well above a GH of3.

How well is the inverted bottle CO2 working for you? I use if by very use it.


----------



## johnwesley0 (Feb 23, 2021)

Steven F said:


> Plants don't need a lot of Gh. 2 degrees can work your calcium and magnesium levels are balanced. but it looks like you are a little low on magnesium. Your stem plants like they might be suffering from low Mg levels. Primary symptom of Mg deficiencies the loss of older leaves. you could try boostiingyour Gh to 3 with just epsom salt. magensium sulfate. But then your calcium might be a little low. Plants prefer 3 parts CA to 1 part Mg. best bet is to use a GH booster. to boost your GH to 3.
> 
> However also keep in mind that some fish do best in hared water. So depending on what fish your have you might need to run well above a GH of3.
> 
> How well is the inverted bottle CO2 working for you? I use if by very use it.


I do not agree with this advice. If your GH is low, I wouldn't try experimenting with epsom salt in order to raise it when there are so many other ways of doing so that do not involve adding salt to your tank water. Epsom salt is just like any other salt - it is not good for plants.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

johnwesley0 said:


> I do not agree with this advice. If your GH is low, I wouldn't try experimenting with epsom salt in order to raise it when there are so many other ways of doing so that do not involve adding salt to your tank water. Epsom salt is just like any other salt - it is not good for plants.


Epsom salt is MgSO4. It’s good in small dosage usually with Ca.


----------



## johnwesley0 (Feb 23, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> Epsom salt is MgSO4. It’s good in small dosage usually with Ca.


So... how much epsom salt would you have to use to yield 2 grams of mg?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

johnwesley0 said:


> So... how much epsom salt would you have to use to yield 2 grams of mg?


2g in a 30L will yield Mg-6.57ppm, S- 8.67ppm, dGH- 1.52
This is from a calculator

I'm too lazy to count all the atomic weight and moles to do the math to your question


----------



## johnwesley0 (Feb 23, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> 2g in a 30L will yield Mg-6.57ppm, S- 8.67ppm, dGH- 1.52
> This is from a calculator
> 
> I'm too lazy to count all the atomic weight and moles to do the math to your question


Found it (should have known it would be in "EPA"):

"A level tsp of Epsom's salt in 2 cups of water is a reasonable working solution. This Mg solution when diluted 1:500 in distilled water gave me a GHG of 1 to 2." on p.86 of "Ecology of Aquatic Plants"


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Calcium is vital and required in greater quantities than magnesium. The GH should reflect calcium as well as magnesium.


----------

